# Smoking



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Well i was going to go ride a litttle on the 300 and i checked the oil and it was a little low so i added some and went to go ride and it started smoking like a blueish color.:thinking:


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Anybody???


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

blue usually means oil is burning rings or valve guides


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea thats what i was thinking but it was like as soon as i put the oil in it and fired it up and it ran for about a minute and it just started smokin


----------

